

PSD is not my favourite file format. (line 108) - jurajmasar
https://code.google.com/p/xee/source/browse/XeePhotoshopLoader.m?r=f16763d221dfca6253983824b470adf553a19e06#108

======
sp332
Some discussion from the last time this was posted, several years ago.
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=575122> Still worth reading :)

